# Wind Chime Kidded



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, LONG time no post.. life has been super hectic but I'm happy to say that my first kid ever from last year, Wind Chime kidded herself today to a beautiful single buckling. The proud and oblivious sire is Cornerstone Farm Almon, also known as the awesome Mr. Dude.

It was a bit of a challenging delivery, he presented in the normal position but was rather large so I had to go in and assist with pulling him out. Chime did great and she is being a super good mommy so far.

Photos: 








Chime in her kidding pen aka one of my dog kennels









This was about a half hour before kidding, poor Chime looks terrified!









And we have a baby boy!









He was on his feet within 2 minutes and latched on nursing within 10, he was a bit like super baby!









He looks an awful lot like his daddy Dude and definetely has his curious personality already









Chime is being a fantastic mommy!

I'm so relieved the first kidding of the season went well and couldn't be happier with this adorable little baby and so proud of Chime, she did great.

Now I get a little over a week hopefully before the next goat is due!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He is a very pretty (and big!) boy! Congrats!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I love his color!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the healthy baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice......congrats... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

AWwwww he is cute!! Congrats


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Cute... and wow... he does look Very Big!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats (again) he does look like a Dude baby with those markings ive seen a couple of them this year marked similar. 

Hopefully your other doe kids easily for you


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Very Cute!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

What a cutie


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwwww, mom and baby are gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow does he favor his daddy!!! Congrats on such a cutie! And Mama is a very pretty girl....I just LOVE B/W goaties!


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! He is a big fellow and absolutely looks a whole lot like daddy Dude! Today Wind Chime and baby are doing great, they'll rejoin the doe herd in a few days.


----------

